# What every "Birder" needs to know about feral cats



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yet another piece of information saved to my phone!!
Thanks Merry! Good info to point out to people who blame cats...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Where are the stats or guess-timate for number of birds killed by outdoor cats, feral or otherwise?


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy cow - 100 million are killed by window collision? Wow. 

My ferals have always preferred bunnies and chipmunks - but that may just be a matter of supply and demand. We have a LOT of bunnies here. I guess they're easier to catch too since they're on the ground.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

*3.7 000,000,000 (that's BILLION!) in the U.S.*

Here's what I found: 3.7 BILLION birds......

Cats in US kill billions of birds, mammals, study finds

This is why it is essential to keep cats indoors or in a caged outdoor pen/catio if we value our wildlife.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

catloverami said:


> Here's what I found: 3.7 BILLION birds......
> 
> Cats in US kill billions of birds, mammals, study finds
> 
> This is why it is essential to keep cats indoors or in a caged outdoor pen/catio if we value our wildlife.


Ugh, that's such a junk article. Not only is it extrapolated from data from a whopping TEN CATS, but it also overestimates the number of outdoor cats, and the amount of time indoor/outdoor cats spend outdoors. 

Here's a good rebuke, also mentioning that if these numbers were remotely accurate, we would have no more birds. 

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-news/d...ians-killer-cat-study.html?printer_friendly=1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Wannabe CL, THIS article makes much more sense than the first one!! Thank You for finding and sharing it!!


----------

